# Halloween Sign in the Making!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I guess you can say we are trying to "Stay in the Spirit", I finished buying some Halloween things on ebay today and Jerry brought in a piece of pine wood left over from the coffin he made, he shaped it into a beautiful sign.

His daughter is a artist & she is having another show this week at a gallery. She wanted Truffles from me to go along with the other finger foods they are offering that evening so I made her a deal......I'll trade her the Truffles if she paints me the witches candy sign I want.

Her Dad will deliver the piece of wood he cut out & she will paint the sign for me. I'll post a pic when she is finished with it.

I decided today that as busy as we may be getting here with our candy business that I have to commit to doing something everyday for Halloween even if its the smallest things. Otherwise we will never get this garage cleaned out and some of the halloween display set up in there.

Last year with all the people we had, it was just to much for them trying to get back thru the house & out the front door, so this year we need to try and have them exit the kitchen & go out the garage.

With all the boxes in the garage right now & stacked as high as they are......really we could just have a box maze out there!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

can't wait to see the pic for the sign and good luck with the garage setup i am having a fun time each year to try to clean the garage .


----------

